# Platypus Line



## aln (May 29, 2006)

While I was fishing Rodanthe the other week I had my usual blow-ups/hair-balls and zing pows and got down to where I figured it might need to re-spool (think I was using Suffix at the time). Went to see Ryan and his guys were all about the platypus hi vis line. They spooled it up and it seems to be good line. Managed to beach a 40 lb. ray with the 20 lb. test so all was good. The thing I was wondering was if others have used it for any length of time and what are your thoughts on it? Was also curious if you had used any of the other Platypus lines like the 100 or Lo-stretch and if they are different from what Ryan uses from bulk spools off the beach.
Thanks for any info. Tight lines !
aln


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Haven't even heard of it..?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Drumdum said:


> Haven't even heard of it..?


It's from Australia . . . The October 2001 issue of Sport Fishing Magazine included some of their products in a line comparison of 20 lb-test lines.

Sorry, I don't have any more current info !

Tight Lines !


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Been using it since April. Great stuff. Low stretch. Seen many drum on it including a 51"er. I think the 20# cast better and further than my suffix 17.


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

I did a little homework. I only get to fish OBX a couple weeks a year in the fall but I've never known Ryan to carry crappy stuff so I figured I'd ask some of you OBX vets .. here's a current link to their website http://www.fishplatypus.com.au/products_super100.html . I ordered a couple spools .. hope to load up a Truth SM with the 100 / 20lb. and give it a go in the yard. 
Thanks,
aln


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

hokieboy said:


> Been using it since April. Great stuff. Low stretch. Seen many drum on it including a 51"er. I think the 20# cast better and further than my suffix 17.


Yeah .. I was using the Suffix 17 and the Platy 20 hi-viz threw much better than that.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

ez2cdave said:


> It's from Australia . . . The October 2001 issue of Sport Fishing Magazine included some of their products in a line comparison of 20 lb-test lines.
> 
> Sorry, I don't have any more current info !
> 
> ...




Unless you ACTUALLY have some "hands on experience" 
In this case, do you possess this Dave ? 


Usually 99.999 percent of the time it's "hands on experience" within the Forum. 


Next time I'm in Hatteras Jacks I'll ask Ryan about it, maybe buy some from him.
AFTER I READ WHAT OTHERS ON THE FORUM HAVE TO SAY ABOUT IT.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

As of right now I'm "line rich".. I already have a lb spool of the chrome 16,as well as a lb spool of the original suffix gold 17,both work better than the chartreuse suffix,casting and abrasion resistance.. Probably will not be testing till next drum season.. Thanks for the search Dave,but will have to buy some and try it next fall to actually be sure.. I'll ask some of my fishing friends if they have heard of or used said line as well,you know the ones that outcast me and catch more fish..The list is quite high in that regard nowadays,including my son...


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Drumdum said:


> Thanks for the search Dave,but will have to buy some and try it next fall to actually be sure..


You are very welcome . . . So far, if Ryan is the only shop that has it, eBay looks to be the only other option, at the time, other than driving to Rodanthe.

*http://www.ebay.com/sch/Line-Leaders/179965/i.html?_sop=15&_ipg=200&_from=R40&_nkw=platypus+%22high+vis%22*

Tight Lines !


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"I'll ask some of my fishing friends if they have heard of or used said line as well, you know the ones that outcast me and catch more fish"

If it were me, and I may be down by this weekend, so it may well be me.... I would stop off on your way home from work and at least fill a spool up. Five-Ten Yards is Five-Ten Yards no matter how us old folks can get it. You can always gift excess line off to that FHB that sleeps under your roof.


----------



## pwall1988 (Aug 16, 2013)

> While I was fishing Rodanthe the other week I had my usual blow-ups/hair-balls and zing pows and got down to where I figured it might need to re-spool (think I was using Suffix at the time). Went to see Ryan and his guys were all about the platypus hi vis line. They spooled it up and it seems to be good line. Managed to beach a 40 lb. ray with the 20 lb. test so all was good. The thing I was wondering was if others have used it for any length of time and what are your thoughts on it? Was also curious if you had used any of the other Platypus lines like the 100 or Lo-stretch and if they are different from what Ryan uses from bulk spools off the beach.
> Thanks for any info. Tight lines !
> aln


Hello, I've been using Platypus Lo Stretch since the spring. Ryan only carries the Lo Stretch so far, he really likes braid so this mono fits him well. The line is very thin and has very little stretch. I personally like mono with some stretch, so I started using the Platy Platinum instead. I am very happy with it so far. Lo stretch should be handled a little differently then regular monos, like I said it has very little stretch and pretty much breaks at its weight according to some 3rd party test. I highly recommend it if you like the non stretch aspect of the line. If you want some stretch go with Platinum. I caught drum and rays on the lo stretch and it held up great. I did notice it can tend to wear quick but I usually change my line out pretty religiously so it was not a factor for me. 

I am currently testing Platypus Super 100. It is very very thin mono, matter fact it's the worlds thinnest mono ever. I have used it very little but seems like a promising product. Lo Stretch and Platinum are very thin but do not even come close to how thin this super 100 is. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> "I'll ask some of my fishing friends if they have heard of or used said line as well, you know the ones that outcast me and catch more fish"
> 
> If it were me, and I may be down by this weekend, so it may well be me.... I would stop off on your way home from work and at least fill a spool up. Five-Ten Yards is Five-Ten Yards no matter how us old folks can get it. You can always gift excess line off to that FHB that sleeps under your roof.


 You here this weekend.. Na ain't gonna happen..  He actually buys line for me at times,as well as sinkers,hooks,ect.,so it is very advantageous to have him under my roof.. PLUS he helps keep "team Wilson' close to the top of the leader boards each time out.. haha


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Looks like I am headed your way. Hopefully at Avon pier Sat some time. 

NEED COBBS. I WILL TRY AND GET THE REDHEAD TO ATTEND. Expect a few ricochets and shrapnel, literally have not practiced even one cast. Coming in hot..Will have 5 heavers rigged up and a couple spares in the truck. May fish Avon with Surfsticks, may have stand right next to the North side rail and drop and pendulum over open water. Should run into a public relations issue on my very first cast or impact to the railing.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Garboman said:


> Looks like I am headed your way. Hopefully at Avon pier Sat some time.
> 
> NEED COBBS. I WILL TRY AND GET THE REDHEAD TO ATTEND. Expect a few ricochets and shrapnel, literally have not practiced even one cast. Coming in hot..Will have 5 heavers rigged up and a couple spares in the truck. May fish Avon with Surfsticks, may have stand right next to the North side rail and drop and pendulum over open water. Should run into a public relations issue on my very first cast or impact to the railing.


Go forth and sling it.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Likely not enough room for beach pendulum on Avon, want to keep them guessing. It will work itself out. May end up with just a regular Hatteras cast due to the lack of room and high railings. I will be making a lot of noise though as I have due to life's issues missed way too many Drum seasons, some of the younger Pros do not even know me. When I get to the Point there will be plenty of room for beach pendulum. Just need one or two and it will make the 2000 mile trip worthwhile.


----------

